# Overly Aggressive Oscar



## Moose (Apr 8, 2005)

I have an Albino Tiger Oscar that is about 5" long. He is in a 55 gallon tank. Right now there is a Striped Peacock Eel, which stays inside a piece of driftwood, and a Pleco, which hides too. I would like to have 1 other type of fish, but everything I put in there, the Oscar kills. For example tonight I was at the pet store and the guy told me that I could put a 6" clown knife in there without a problem, well I did and the Oscar killed it in about 5 minutes. I had a Texas Cichlid in there and it lasted about a month and finally died from wounds inflicted by the oscar.

I need to know what to do. I don't want to get rid of the Oscar because he has great color for an albino, but I would get at least one other fish.

Any suggestions would get great! Thank you in advance!

Moose


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I would try and find another South Amaerican Cichlid that is bigger than he is and could hold his own if I was going to put another fish in there. Although the Oscar will get up to 10 inches and I don't really know if I would put anything else in there especially with only a 55 gallon tank. I have heard that you need to keep Oscars in groups of 8-12 to keep there aggression down just like most other cichlids. That is my opinion, maybe it helped and good luck.


----------



## Jordan01 (Apr 18, 2005)

It is more like 6 oscars, but 8 is fine too. I would say your tank is overstocked right now. One oscar and one pleco is max. And about your oscar being aggresive, some are very passive and some are very agressive, it probably won't get any better. If anything it will get worse. Get a different oscar or stick with what you got.

Oh and I heard eel's and oscars are not a good mix. FYI

Good Luck!


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

You could put a Tilapia Buttikeforii in there and I bet your oscar wont bother that more than once ! heh heh...(don't do this)


----------

